# crazy lady or the beggining of the end



## beachbum (May 23, 2014)

so did anyone here about the shooting in las vegas today? a man and woman shot 2 officers in a pizza place went across the street to a walmart killed a bystander shot it out with cop then killed themselves. at some piont the woman screamed "this is a revolution." so what r the odds this means something or was this just the ravings of a crazy woman?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

which would you have it be?

Also welcome


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

A few years ago, 2009 to be exact, about 35 minutes from here, 4 Lakewood Police Officers were gunned down in a coffee shop as they worked on reports on an early Sunday morning, Thanksgiving Weekend. One of them was able to get a shot off before they were killed, striking the suspect, who was shot and killed by a Seattle officer 2 days later. Within a short period of time, we had 1 Seattle officer killed, partner wounded, 2 Pierce County Deputies shot, 1 died, and these four officers. Just over two years ago, a state trooper was shot in the head, ambushed during a traffic stop 5 minutes from my house. The gunman shot himself as the SWAT team literally moved in on his house. 

I'd say she was crazy. Interesting to see what her tox-screen looks like when it comes back. I'm sorry, you go looking for a fight with the cops, you're gonna' find one. Revolution or not.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Loony as can be.

Then again, what are the chances that the loons are being used to make certain groups look crazy? How many times in history have such operations been conducted by evil people, evil entities and evil governments?

If a flag can't be found create a false flag.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Denton said:


> Loony as can be.
> 
> Then again, what are the chances that the loons are being used to make certain groups look crazy? How many times in history have such operations been conducted by evil people, evil entities and evil governments?
> 
> If a flag can't be found create a false flag.


I have considered that every time one of these "little" incidents occur. Just had one here in Seattle, now Vegas, the virgin in Isla Vista a couple weeks ago. All crazy, with obvious or known history of mental health issues. Honestly, what would it take for one of these anti-gun, uber-liberals to gain access to mental health records (say a doctor for instance) and set these folks up to do just that? Go out and start shooting people?

I mean lets look at extreme groups for a minute.

Right To Lifer's: Ban abortion but it's okay to kill doctors who perform them. Set off bombs. Kill employees. Where is their right to life?
Earth Liberation Front: Lets burn down all new construction to save the Earth. Except for two things; pollutants released during the fire, and now more tree's have to be cut down to replace what you burnt.

Who's to say that there ISN'T some extreme anti-gun group in the shadows doing the same type of thing to further the cause? Accessing those with mental health issues and giving them a gun? Any carnage created by them is collateral damage and an "acceptable loss". Terrible things happen during war. Where have we heard that kind of shit before?

I wouldn't put it past these snakes.


----------



## beachbum (May 23, 2014)

i feel inclined to lean towards denton and big bucks awnsers. with all the resent shootings on the news ive been wondering if the anti-gun nuts are making some kind of push. like big dog said its collateral damage. just an accetable loss in the war on freedom


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

so sad. its just more of the same.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

One thing that I found interesting is that one of the early reports said that the couple was stopped at the Walmart when one of them was wounded by someone in the store who had a CC license, which stopped them in place until the police arrived. That report was dropped from later reports. 

Watch for knee jerk reaction gun control laws. Anyone talking about revolution is going to scare the crap out of politicians, no matter how crazy they are.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> One thing that I found interesting is that one of the early reports said that the couple was stopped at the Walmart when one of them was wounded by someone in the store who had a CC license, which stopped them in place until the police arrived. That report was dropped from later reports.
> 
> Watch for knee jerk reaction gun control laws. Anyone talking about revolution is going to scare the crap out of politicians, no matter how crazy they are.


I have heard other reports of the CCWer who attempted to stop them as well. None of which enters any mainstream news report. Typical MSM, if it doesn't advance their agenda- omit omit omit.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Completely nuts. 

Queue the gun control idiots next.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

This couple shot and killed an innocent woman at Wal Mart. One could articulate how Police Officers are agents of "The Establishment", but once you shoot a woman at Wally World for no good reason all off your credibility is shot and your "Revolution", an epic fail. You should go out into the desert and puff yourself, which they promptly did.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think I see the anti gun stuff ramping up alot. I think some type of legislation is going to get pushed through. Especially with this guy in office.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

One common denominator seemed to be "We aren't taking anything away, If you like your assault rifle you can keep your assault rifle." Like we haven't heard that diatribe before. Obama managed to prevent the re-importation of the venerable M1 Garand so now I have to figure out how to get one of those for a reasonable price. He recently managed to ban 7N6 milsurp ammo. I don't have or care to buy an AK74 but he is still managing to chip away at the 2nd amendment. Stock up now or forever hold your peace. Also, support the "800 pound gorilla" that Feinstein referred to. Were it not for the NRA we may not have had much of a voice.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't think anybody knows, yet. There's a chance that this is part of a larger operation, but that seems unlikely. Ultimately, it doesn't matter if it's part of an organized movement or not. Targeted cop killings are happening at a much higher rate these days. I believe this is in direct response to the perception that our country is being converted into a totalitarian police/surveillance state. More and more people are lashing out at the most visible and accessible symbols of their oppression...police officers. A few months ago an officer was ambushed and killed during a routine traffic stop in Eagle Mountain, Utah. A few months before that an officer was targeted and killed a few miles away in Bluffdale, Utah. This sort of thing never used to happen in these predominantly white, low crime areas. It's even happening in places like New Brunswick, Canada.

Moncton shooting witnesses ignored own safety to help officer - The Globe and Mail

With regards to the perpetrator's sanity...I'm not convinced that these cop killers are insane. I think, in many cases, they're just fed up. They see the countless videos of police brutality on youtube. They see that very rarely are police truly made to pay for their murderous abuse of power. They see police forces arming themselves to the teeth, purchasing literally billions of rounds of ammunition, buying MRAP's, heavy machine guns, even rocket launchers. I think, in many cases, these gunmen are just trying to make a statement...take their own personal stand against what they view to be tyrany. In a sense, I think these attacks ARE the first shots fired in what will, in time, become a revolution/armed insurrection against establishment forces.

Incidentally, I agree with csi-tech about this particular case. Once they started gunning down innocent civilians, they became murderers...not revolutionaries.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> This couple shot and killed an innocent woman at Wal Mart. One could articulate how Police Officers are agents of "The Establishment", but once you shoot a woman at Wally World for no good reason all off your credibility is shot and your "Revolution", an epic fail. You should go out into the desert and puff yourself, which they promptly did.


One could articulate cops are agents the the "establishment," but one would be missing an important point. I'd like to point it out.

While cops may be agents of the Establishment, they are no more wittingly agents than are the millions of brainwashed people who elect the puppets, time and time again. For decades, We, the People, have remained uninformed and have elected evil. It doesn't matter if the evil is the lesser or the greater; that is nothing but a perspective and the two are working toward the same goal. We have supported this evil, and we have validated it by electing it.

Cops are not from other planets. They come from the populace. They are no more informed than the rest of us.

This was not two acts of revolution and one act of murder. This was three counts of cold-blooded murder.

I am disgusted with what is becoming of my beloved country. I am sickened by how my countrymen are being enslaved, and how the elites are draining the resources and exploiting our servicemen for their own gain. This being the case, draw down on a cop in my hometown while I am nearby. This tired, old, former MP will provide the counter-revolution.

How's that for a response to anyone who thinks that cop-killing is a revolution?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Denton I couldn't have said that better if I'd tried. Stay safe pardner.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

" A shopper, identified as Joseph Wilcox, told his friend he was going to confront the suspects.

"He was carrying a concealed weapon, and he immediately and heroically moved towards the position of Jerad Miller. Upon completing that action, he did not realize that Amanda Miller was with Jerad Miller," McMahill told reporters.

He continued: "As soon as he began to confront Jerad Miller with his firearm, Amanda Miller removed her firearm and shot him one time in the ribs area where he immediately collapsed."

Wilcox, 31, "died attempting to protect others," Gillespie said."

Copied this from cnn. Good but he should have shot sooner. Hard to second guess and judge after the fact.

They are also saying they liked to dress up as bat man characters.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Meth is a hell of a drug. *Wince*


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thing that gets me is that we may really never know. Spin and fog of war could twist whatever actually was going on. None the less, thinking people are crazy because they are unorthadox is a mistake. Fact here is, they were probably undertaking a revolution.

A small revolution may not ben noticed until it involves many people. When is a revolution legitamized, normally when they succeed.

A small death count 5 people is an attack, not a war, to most people, however it takes many attacks normally to win a war. Also a revolution normally has some recognized ideal or leadership, for that ideal to not be known and no known leadership to be existing, unless it has acheived its goals, it may have been a failed revolution. None the less the information doesn't exist? Smothered, burried, non existant. We can never really know.

Its not hard for someone to declare sovereignty and independence, however getting the respect and admiration, or treatment as sovreign is not gaurenteed by all people - even among more recognized states. Fact is I don't know what the heck that was other than people gunning down a couple cops - clearly they didn't advertise their revolution in advance for anyone to know what it was about? Correct me if I'm wrong.

If everyone who didn't like cops went out and killed a cop I think people would take the movement more seriously.

It seems however that people are complacent and weigh the acceptance of being subjected to law, or people they don't agree with.

Maybe it wasn't about cops at all, maybe it was about CICI's who really knows?

I find it interesting this happened like a day after some dude in New Brunswick Canada (Moncton) killed three cops and injured two others. No idea what that was about either. He didn't get killed though, he turned himself into the swat team.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-b...iew-how-to-prevent-similar-incident-1.2669236

http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/0...iend-charged-with-threatening-to-kill-police/

It appears that in this case the people felt police were abusive, so they fought back agianst what they viewed as corrupt policing by killing the cops.

However, we don't know if it was that simple. Targetting killing of any police because of the bad cops out there.


----------

